# List?



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I have tons of things that happen to me or go through my head(my thoughts/reactions) and I feel like when I go to my first psychiatrist meeting that there is NO way I will remember them all. This meeting will be at the end of November or in December. I was thinking maybe I should sit there and write down these things like -can't sleep, anxious around others(and so on) on a piece of paper and add to it when I think of things. But on the other hand I wonder what the Dr will think if I walk in with a list? She may think I made it up or that it's not necessary? I don't want to make a bad impression or anything. I just know with how nervous I get I won't be able to remember everything since it is so much. What would you do?


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh I don't know Lina, I am in the midle of changing a bunch of my medical doctors and I always make it a point to arrive with my records and personal information in hand.I write questions down.I always think arriving prepared for a meeting that is costing some bucks is the wise thing.I don't see that the therapist is any different than say, the gastroenterologist.They are a specialist in their field.I kind of think they expect questions.Kamie


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Yea but it's not questions it's a list of symptoms. I don't want the Dr to feel like well can't she just tell me her symptoms. But I know without the list I'll forget something.I was so happy today I called one of the Dr's my insurance covers and they said the initial visit is $250 and then $100 after. I found that a little much for the first time but my insurance said they would cover each visit 80%. Which means I only have to pay $50 then $20 per visit. But I found it odd because last I knew they only covered 30% of any type of mental or alternative doctors. I asked her twice she said yes 80%. I'm not the carrier of the insurance so I don't have the book, but will find out tonight for sure if it is 80%. The Drs name is Griselda. Sounds like some kind of smurf.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I went to a psychiatrist and took a detailed list of my symptoms with me. It didn't seem to phase her. I told her there were so many that I couldn't keep them all straight and wrote them down. It makes sense, because then you have a record of everything you've been experiencing and that helps the doctor even more in diagnosing your problem.Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

... and I thought paying $75 for each visit was too much.







If I were you I'd write the list. You do not even have to show it to your doc. Maybe reading it just before you go into the office could remind you of the things you want to ask. I have to see doc again in a week. I won't make a list, I will write a schudle for her to see so that she has an idea on how I have done. Yes, she will probably think this is not normal, but I don't care. I'm paying her because she does not take my insurance, so I think of it as a customer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Have you ever considered taking a tape recorder along? I've done that before.That's also how I help myself to quickly memorize new choir pieces.... If your therapist doesn't mind.... it might be very helpful for you.Regards, Evie


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I guess I kind of wonder if it's hereditary. My grandmother went paranoid and then psychotic not long ago, they didn't really talk to her much just gave her pills and it cleared her up. I guess I'm not sure how anything but medicine would work because I guess I feel there's nothing to talk over since nothing bad happened to cause my feelings? Tummy - was it a list or like a day to day journal of things? I'm so glad I have insurance $250 is a lot for a visit even $100 is. I wanted to go to her because she was female and she happened to be the preferred doctor. Otherwise I would have to pay $40 a visit if I picked another Dr.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Pippy,My list was a general listing of everything I'd experienced (not day to day), just everything as a whole. Example: palpitations, sweating, trembling, depressed feelings, upset stomach, etc.I wrote down everything I could think of that I had experienced at one time or another once the anxiety started, and I read off the list to the psychiatrist.I found it was really helpful.


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Definitely bring a list. And also, feel free to take notes on your list while at your appointment and you are given information. I've done this and my doctor did not bat an eye. The one time I didn't bring a list and had a lot of complaints I totally forgot to bring up the main reason I had made the appointment! I have a terrible memory - especially when it entails remembering a list of things. Good luck.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

I always bring a list when I see a doctor, otherwise when the doctor asks me how I am I just say, "Fine." I'm really good at denial of my problems, so the list is mandatory for me. Good luck. I hope you like the doctor.


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

I keep a journal, which I read through before my weekly psychotherapy session. It's a good way of noting any changes in your pattern of thinking and reacting to stress. It is useful to review it from time to time - that way you may be amazed at how much progress you are making. If anything unusual or worrying happens (dreams, etc.), I bring them into session and explore with my therapist what they are telling me. If you come out of session without discussing the things that trouble you, you will feel annoyed with yourself and maybe feel you have wasted time and money.


----------

